
My life as a NATO collaborator (1989) [pdf] - maxjus
http://guppylake.com/~nsb/WarSpy/SpyInHouseOfWar.pdf
======
rand0mized
I am working as a NATO IT consultant. What I can say about it is - No Action
Talk Only. There is only inertia and massive decission chain, a lot of people
having own interests and hypocrisy of civilian NATO employees on amazingly
huge level. I met only a few people with a good IT knowledge. For the rest - I
really don't know who hired them. And the Code of Conduct over there is
another level of hypocrisy - all bids are already set up. Corruption and
nothing else.

